# Grizzly G0453Z



## RandyMorter

Congratulations on your purchase and thanks for the review! I'd really like to have that big of a planer - I'm jealous.


----------



## Gary777

I agree, I love my Grizzly G1023 Table saw, my GO452 Jointer and my G0458 drum sander! for the money you can't beat these Grizzly's!


----------



## CharlieM1958

Planer envy!


----------



## Yupa4242

Wow that model is closer to the unit I used in the ole window factory I bet it's a dream compared to my 1/16" per cut jet portable. DROOL…


----------



## dannmarks

WELL, I have purchased many Grizzly Tools in my life and I have always been a big fan of theirs. However most items were purchased about thirty years ago. I have been looking at this planer for the last year and I have today gotten out the debit card to go forward on the purchase.

Because you wrote"added Lucas 80-90 weight gear oil, about 1 pint. I then put several drops of SAE 30W to the center of the feed roller bushings. I also oiled the drive chain and table height chains as per the manual."

I will have that on hand when it arrives. That and some rags and paint thinner to remove the rust inhibitor. Question: Can two people assemble this without mechanical lifts?


----------

